# November 7th...



## Tin (Nov 4, 2014)

Looking like 6"+ for northern VT with Jay getting almost a foot. This will help things out big time. Not much for NH though.


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2014)

That would be awesome!


.......


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2014)

Tin said:


> Looking like 6"+ for northern VT with Jay getting almost a foot. This will help things out big time. Not much for NH though.



I heard this today to . But I thought jay cloud was a lie he he .


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 5, 2014)

A foot of snow up there might stick around awhile.   It will help the snow makers a lot too!


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2014)

Starting to like the forecasts - just needs to be a wee bit further south.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2014)

Snow for maine and NH that is a great way to start off skiing or snowboarding season wild cat looks lilke sweet spot and see real snow I pay money for gas car pool maybe from New Paltz area of NY? if it hits enough to open most of any hill I be happy to spend money on that.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2014)

Peak cam at Killington showing some flakes right now.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like 6+ in the Whites. So Cannon, Bretton Woods and Wildcat could all benefit.


----------



## Tin (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## ss20 (Nov 6, 2014)

Powder day atop North Ridge tomorrow?  Webcams showing snow now.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 10, 2014)

Chic chocs got Pounded!


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Chic chocs got Pounded!



Sweet video - that looked like a blast!


----------



## Rowsdower (Nov 11, 2014)

dlague said:


> Sweet video - that looked like a blast!



Sounded like it too.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like a great little hill to ski. Tons of little glades and lines.


----------

